

Google Employees Sleep In Alien-Like Pods - st3fan
http://gizmodo.com/5566465/google-employees-sleep-in-alien+like-pods

======
pinchyfingers
I'm impressed that MetroNaps has discovered the optimal napping position.

I think I would be more comfortable sleeping in a wierdo pod if there weren't
people walking buy taking pictures of my limp limbs.

------
st3fan
I would probably nap all day.

